# 30-06



## Eagle_Eye44 (Nov 17, 2005)

:sniper: People always find something bad to say about a 30-06 caliber rifle. saying the .270 is better at distance, obviously whomever has stated that fact has never shot a 125 grain sierra game king load out of a 30-06. personally my gun is set up so that i am carring two different shells with me for hunting my 165 grain sierra's for up to 400 yds and my 125 sierra's for over 400yds i have succesfully taken 11 whitetail deer over 500 yds with the 30-06 and 5 of those 11 were over 750 yds. so beyond that fact with the 30-06 you can set up for much larger game as well although sacrificeing the distance a 200 or 220 grain ball will take down just about any of gods creatures, the 30-06 has no competition for an all around big game rifle if you ask me. [/list]


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

:beer: 
I'm with you , I shot my first Brown Bear with a 30-06, 1 shot,220 grain core loc, thru the hart. I allways have 100% confidence when firing a 30-06.
:beer: :beer: :stirpot:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I totally agree i feel very confident with a .30-06 i would shoot nothing else. I use Remington Core-lokt 220 grain and 180 grain will drop anything and anybody in the area knows you shot.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Gentlemen,

I don't think that there will ever be a negative argument about the 30-06 but a one gun wonder it will never be. As far as everything dropping dead on the spot that it is shot at will never happen. I don't think any caliber could ware that crown. As for a 22LR I agree that everyone should have one most certainly and as for a .375 H&H probabely not. If it was up to me my choice would be a .338 RUM simply because a can drop down too 165gr bullets and up to 275gr bullets for hunting and it's a good comprimise in bullet diameter between .30 cal and .375. Today with what I have available to me for bullets and powder I can duplicate the energy of the grand old 30-06 and exceed a .375H&H and any range and slill be shooting flatter and hitting harder. Just my thoughts! And there's nothing new about fat magnums including the Ultra Mags some are just new to the commercial world. So that nobody is offened I've owned and used a 30-06 for years and shot everthing from goffers to goats with one.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Hawksaid


> You guys notice anything interesting about the 30-06 thread? There is no controversy over the 30-06.


It's kind of like Apple Pie, Baseball and Motherhood.


----------



## Eagle_Eye44 (Nov 17, 2005)

im glad you fellows replied to this subject i have been in many argruments about the 30-06 calibur, and as far as the comment scooter made about the not being a calibur that will drop any animal in its tracks, as far as im concerned the wont be, that has alot more to do with shot placement rather than the gun. i am friends with a mand who owns an african safari ranch, ( Will Vaneikerk ) called symbol safari's his favorite story to tell is of a man who took a cape buffalo and a hippo with the 30-06 using 200 grain loads neither of the two animals moved after the shots were made, perfect heart placement on both. and Will generally will not allow anyone shooting less than a 300 ultra to even fire upon a cape or hippo. so as far as that goes the 30-06, the .338 and the .375 H&H are all great guns but if the person behind the gun is not equally great that weapon will never reach its full potential. maybe someday with time i will be great, but for now ill just settle for good enough to do the job i aim to.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I do have one question, why the lighter bullet at long distance, I would think with the ballistic coefficient and sectional density being less, the 125's would probably be going slower at 400 plus yds and drop off much faster than the 165"s.

Other than that, I am in total agreement with you.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yup, 30-06 is indeed a crapy, crapy caliber. In fact is SO crapy, that you shouldnt even keep it around. you need to send it to me right away, so i can dispose of it properly. :lol:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Mr. Tooper I like your sense of humor! I argree with you 100%


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## alsatian (Dec 9, 2005)

I remember reading reports on performance of cartridges when I was young and dismissing the .30-06 as a lack-luster cartridge. I now think of the .30-06 as a near ideal big game rifle for North America. I have a .25-06 and .243 that I like to use for deer and pronghorn and I hope to acquire a .338 Winchester Magnum for elk in the future. I recently purchased a Remington ADL synthetic stocked .30-06 for less than $300 for use as a foul weather gun and as a back-up. As I have mulled this decision over after the initial impulse purchase, I have grown more and more pleased with my decision. I can use this rifle as a back-up for any hunting trip I can contemplate (I'm not attracted to African hunting nor Brown Bear in Alaska). If I forget my ammo on the coffee table, what centerfire cartridge could be more readily purchasable in some nowhere place like Lone Wolf, Wyoming, or other obscure place? Like most hunters I am not skilled enough to take 500 yards shots at game. I ought to keep my shots under 300 yards. At less than 300 yards, the .30-06 isn't giving up too much to the hotter cartridges. At over 300 yards, my troubles -- and that of most other hunters -- is going to be less the rainbow arc of their cartridge than my marksmanship. Most of us aren't Sergeant York or Carlos the sniper. That's my $0.02


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I love the .30-06, give me a Remington 7400 in this round and i would feel confident hunting anything in North America and most of the stuff in Africa.

Varmints- 110 gr V-Max
Antelope- 125 gr. GameKing
Deer- 150 gr. Winchester Power Point
Elk- 180 gr Swift Scirrico
Moose- 200 gr. Remington Core-Lok
Black Bear- 165 gr. Barnes X-Bullet
Grizzly- 220 gr. Combined technology Fail Safe


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with Remmington 7400. The 30-06 can kill anything on this planet, even the big bears of the north. :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Although I"ve had a decades long love affair with the 270, I'll be the first to admit the 30-06 is more versatile....


----------

